# Maine State BBQ contest Aug 4-9, Eliot ME



## yankeerob (Jul 30, 2009)

Just over the NH border seaside is the Celebrate Maine Festival which includes a KCBS BBQ contest. We're vending 1 day and competing the next. Stop on by and I'll give you a lesson on how competition BBQ is done.

-rob


----------



## mmmsmokey (Jul 30, 2009)

Check it out here:

http://www.celebratemainefestival.co...mpetition.html 

Is it safe to assume we can drop in Saturday and buy something to eat then??? I've never been to one of these and I'm been looking forward to seeing how it's "really" done.

Were you guys at Harpoon last weekend??? If so, how'd it go? I was planning to be there, but life got in the way... (...again...)

With any luck I'll see you on the 8th


----------



## yankeerob (Jul 31, 2009)

Yes,

we'll be vending Saturday and competing on Sunday. After the vending is done Saturday (around 5pm) I will begin meat trimming and injecting the brisket and pork. The meat will eventually be going on at 10 or 11pm or so.

-rob


----------

